# Kdshields.com photography...



## clarity (Jul 26, 2005)

There is a section of my website dedicated to photography I took, here:
http://www.kdshields.com/photos/

Also, there is a section of my forum where users can submit their own photography. There is some good stuff in there, so you all might want to check this out:
http://s3.invisionfree.com/odreams2/index.php?showforum=181


Comments are appreciated. Thanks!


P.S. ...go easy, because I am new at photography!


----------



## clarity (Jul 28, 2005)

I recently added some new stuff - please check it out! :mrgreen:


----------

